# The First Annual RTF / Bora's Maple Works Creative Writing Contest!



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

The First Annual RTF / Bora's Maple Works Creative Writing Contest!
　
　Hear Ye Hear Ye! Come one, come all and enter the first annual Retriever Training Forum Creative Writing Contest!!!!

To enter, a person must use the words" The* Retriever Training Forum is" *someplace in the text. It does not need to be the first sentence. Just in the text. It can be anything, limerick, Haiku, free style poem, short story, personal remembrance. Any finger to keyboard effort including the sentence *"The Retriever Training Forum is*" will be in the drawing. Participants must post the response in this thread. It will have a deadline, ten days, Sunday, May 6th at midnight EDST this thread will be locked. 2 prizes will be awarded. Each will be 3 jars of Pure Vermont Maple Syrup. One prize will go to a random drawing of all entered names. The second will be chosen by RTF herself in a second thread where all rtf folks vote one time for one story/entrant to win. That thread will also have a time limit, May 7th to May 11th, then it be locked. It WILL be possible for the same person to win both boxes of 3 jars of syrup! Random draw and vote count with both happen on May12th. Now be thoughtful. Take your time. People only get one chance to enter. People who post multiple stories will have all but your first post taken out of the draw. Often, folk tell me how creative my stories are. Here is your chance to shine. 

a fun example, as I am the ONLY RTFer not eligible for the drawing. All site moderators, administrator and janitors are eligible to win.

I wanted you all to start writing.
'Cause we been doing a hole lot O fighting.
*"The Retriever Training Forum Is*"
In the dog training biz, and dogs
picking stuff up (or not) is exciting!

Good Luck one and all and I cannot wait to read what you all come up with!! 
Ken Bora
　
.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not a wordsmith by any means, but here is my shot at a haiku:

Dog training question?
Retriever Training Forum
is the Best answer!


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

The complete cast of characters:
Soft-spoken and outspoken,
The literal and the abstract,
The diligent and the slothful,
The apathetic and the ambitious,
The bright and the brilliant,
The dull and the dimwitted,
Even the dolls and the trolls;

Laughter and sorrow,
Victory and despair,
Biases and preferences,
Consistencies and hypocrisies,
Loyalties and betrayals,
Giving and taking;

Births, deaths,
Sibling rivalries,
Firm but gentle parental figures,
Matriarchs and Patriarchs,
Strange uncles and exhibitionist aunts;

Old ways and new ways,
Experience of years, and naivete;
Failures, successes,
Saints and sinners,
Losers and winners-
*The Retriever Training Forum is*...

Just like a family


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

There was a poster on RTF
who must have been blind and deaf
he'd question away most nights and all day
sage advice he'd ignore
and state in a manner so sore
in the end he'd do it his own way


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Words alone can't describe Ken Bora's Maple Works syrup

just like the *Retriever Training Forum is* not the place to learn how to train dogs...

Both must be experienced in person,as often as possible and with the right mixture of quality ingredients mixed together to leave you licking your lips and savoring more


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The Retriever Training Forum is a place to learn,
although some burn.
But I will always have my quirk,
as I will be where Pirates lurk.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok.
Dont know what Haiki or the other stuff you mentioned.
When my wife had cancer it gave me something to do during chemo days, and other problems.
Retreiver Training Forum is a place I can come to and adjust my attitude after a bad day, Some times. Lots of laughes and other stuff. 
Sitting here now typing because its been a bad week and dont want to take it out on the dogs.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Most posts on the Retriever Training Forum
Does everything to the readers but bore them.
We write of things like seating on a duck ,
and what kind of tires to put on our trucks.
We shed tears when to the Rainbow Bridge a loved one goes ,
and pray for the owner ,sobbing , and silently rocking to and fro .
And don't forget those judges decisions ,
thrown under the bus with perfect precision .
And then we get around to the training of dogs ,
only to be interrupted by the new pup eating a frog.
And so we have the family we call RTF ,
that lately has caused Chris too much stress .
This Bora guy I look forward to meeting ,
for this writing idea of his will surpass the duck's seating.........


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
If you can't handle constructive criticism
*The Retriever Training Forum* is not for you


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

WhackndStack6 said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> If you can't handle constructive criticism
> *The Retriever Training Forum* is not for you


Thats funny right there


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

WhackndStack6 said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> If you can't handle constructive criticism
> *The Retriever Training Forum* is not for you


Doh! I wish I'd thought of that one first. One of the problems with the Retriever training forum is typing too slow. (Now I have a legal entry I think...)


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

The retriever tratining forum is a place where us old fellows get a chance to relive memories of days and Tests gone by. For instance I remember judging a finished test, I believe it was at a South East Alabama HRC hunt. The handler was a young trainer named John Riggle, from Kentucky.

As John's dog returned on the third retrieve, a diversion bird was thrown, well to the dogs right. The dog spit out his mark bird and proceeded to pick up the diversion bird. John NOW had his whistle in his mouth and blew it! The dog sat! John said "Leave it"! Dog spit bird out. John said "Over" to dog, indicating original mark bird. Dog went and picked up mark bird. John said "Here!" Dog spit out mark bird , ran and picked up diversion bird. John blew whistle. Dog sat. John said, "Leave it"!! Dog spit out diversion bird. John said "Over" to the mark bird and dog complied. As soon as the dog picked up the mark bird John said "Here". The dog came on into the line with the bird.

John asked, "Are you going to fail me for a switch? "No, I answered-------------------- I am going to fail you for 4 switches, but that is one of the most remockable demonstrations of control I have ever seen". Something like that seems to stick with me (kinda like some of that Bora sweetness) Bill


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

There once was a lad from Vermont,
Whose Maple Syrup was wanted a lot,
The trick was to win,
Which led to his Biz,
And that’s what THE RETRIEVER TRAINING FORUM IS!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

this is great guys! I expected more mulling over but you guys are pounding um out.

NOW, John Lash, post 11. Do you want that to be your submission? Or can you do more better? 

See Brad above you already had a legitimate entrée in post 7 so when he types that was funny, and it is BTW it is a post would not be judged. Do you want the first and only do over?








　
.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

gonna try a limerick here. Only five lines--

"Retriever training forum is never Bor(a)ing-

-though some posts may leave you snoring-

The pros are best-though they may jest- newbies are abhoring

But- training knowledge is king, especially on the wing

and all information is worth storing".


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

WhackndStack6 said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> If you can't handle constructive criticism
> *The Retriever Training Forum* is not for you


This is it! Like!


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Retriever Training Forum is like what all the other dog forums wanna be!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Hygiene,
you and John are two peas in a pod.
Don't mean to be a Sheldon but you did not fit
"The Retriever Training Forum Is" in your production.
Give it another try, please.
　
.


----------



## nuts4ducksjw (Mar 15, 2010)

Well breed pup $1000 
Crate $80
Collar$20
Bumpers $150 
Ecollar $500
Training pistol $225
Vet bill $300
Priemium dog food $50
Winger $700
Dog box $2000
Hunt test entry fees $80
For all your other training and entertainment needs "Retriever Training Forum is" "priceless"


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Twas the night before xmas and all through the house
Not a creature was stirring, except for Gooser wearing a blouse

He grumbled and groaned as he waddled up the stairs 
reaching the top with	a loud bustled flair 

He slipped into bed and pondered his day
And how things had changed in the most peculiar way

He started the day as the infamous Gooser
And changed his name the to something much looser

Michael Baker is what he goes by now
the change that brought to the retriever training forum…. WOW

People cried and begged Gooser don’t go
But Baker is here he’ll go with the flow

Baker is here to stay so don’t give any slack
…. Oh screw this… we need Gooser Back!!!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

There once was a man named Ken Bora
Who'd transform some tree sap just for ya'
But when it comes time
to make our puppy dogs shine
*Retriever Training Forum is *euphoria!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

If you enjoy the juice of a Maple,
Through Bora's website it is available.
But if you are cheap like me,
The contest on the Retriever Training Forum is to be.
The only way to get a bottle on the table!!


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

_From Field Tests to Trials, to Ruffled Grouse..
ALL can be had with the click of a mouse.

Pups and dogs, FF'd or not..
Can surely be found within this lot.

From Sight Marks, whistles, to shells in the receiver..
It's all found here in training your retriever.

The Blinkers,.. the Switchers,.. even Leg Humpers..
are all trained here, with a handfull of bumpers.

Input of Wingers,.. Handling,..and peeing in crates
Come from many folks who live in these States.

HEELING, Lining, a Bird Boy Blind..
A dog that normally stops on a dime.

Breeders,..Judges, and Pros' in the "Biz"..
All of what the Retriever Training Forum is. 


_


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Puppy breath begins the way
The Retriever Training Forum is traveler’s aid 
Lifelong journey man's best friend


----------



## dmccarty (Jul 9, 2004)

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of the FF, I shall fear no method, for The Retriever Training Forum is with me.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

*The RTF is..
Where you can ask questions
About where your dog is
In training, life in general
Questions re: tests, trials
Whether this is right; or is that correct
Do I do this? 
Do I do that? 
If…
On a young dog
On a old dog
On all dogs.
We welcome “Newbies”
We welcome "oldies"
We welcome all!
From all walks of life
From all corners of the Earth!
Sometimes posts torment the wrong statements or advice
And becomes a popcorn, armchair fiasco!
Don’t ask about the “COLLAR”
Yes or NO do you use it??
Time for a lot of holler!
Who does? Who doesn’t? Why??
You learn there are many ways to train your dog!
One way to have FUN, SHARE IDEAS and MEET people
RTF is the avenue!
Some RTFers are not shy and anti up loads of info!
Some RTFers are shy and never post!
HOWEVER:
RTFers are really a great group!
RTF is a lot of fun
When training or real work is done!
The RTF is…
 *


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

There once was a man from Nantucket
who took his dog to a field in Pawtucket.
But try as he might
the dog won the fight
and always beat him to the bucket.

Online he went to make an appeal;
How do I keep this damn dog at heel?
The Retriever Training Forum
is not noted for decorum
yet the advice is most often ideal.

What he read had made his head spin;
use sticks and nicks and never give in.
Back to Pawtucket he went.
The race he had to prevent.
And the method that worked was attrition.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

There once was a site for the dog games
The retriever training forum is the real name
To get soundly advice,
Don’t even think twice
As the forum is the place where we all hang 

(out)


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The Retriever Training Forum is a great place to win free maple syrup.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, you guys are doing great!
Love #12 and also how Wayne Got Pirate in!
and post #2 is a perfect haiku.
I hope the rest of you all spend the weekend
brushing up your Ruff Drafts!



.


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

Although the bell cannot be unrung
The Retriever Forum is for everyone

So care take when you write
Because to some it may not sit right

But if you want to learn
Ask and good folks will help you discern

You have to separate wheat from the chaff
Or you will be about which we laugh

So I say listen more than you speak
And training knowledge you will wreak


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> Wow, you guys are doing great!
> Love #12 and also how Wayne Got Pirate in!
> and post #2 is a perfect haiku.
> I hope the rest of you all spend the weekend
> ...


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

There once was a man from Nantucket
He ate pancakes with syrup by the Bucket
he said with no grin
all that was left was log cabin
so he chucked it.


----------



## SeanQuinn (Sep 13, 2011)

This guy Ken Bora I have never met,
But his posts are helping me train my pet.

New this dawg training thing is to me,
Sometimes it’s confusing, others full of glee.

I’m trying a poem, I’ve never before
Syrup to win,….. well worth the chore.

Retriever Training Forum is where the competition takes place
Dreams of syrup and pancakes are what we all chase.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I like Eric Fryer's entry, but mine here is better :razz:

At the risk of appearing to be a stalker:shock:...I submit for your consideration, 

The Ballad Of Chris Atkinson
(To the tune of "The Beverly Hillbillies")

Come and listen to a story about a man named Chris
He's Penn State Proud, that's how he keeps his family fed
But one day he was lookin' at some pups
And into his car came a lab'ador stud

Champ, he called him
NAHRA GMHR
Yellow gold

Well the first thing you know Chris likes the retriever games
The kin folks said, Chris move away from here
Said "The Retriever Training Forum is the place you ought to be"
So he started up this site and left The Refuge

RTF, we call it
Swimby ponds
MooseGooser

Well now it's time to say thanks to Chris and all his kin
FOM, Vicky Trainor thanks for lettin' us all in
We've been welcomed to this locality
To get the answers to our training questions
Even if inhospitably


Retriever training questions, that is
Post a question
Pull your muck boots up

We shall all get along somehow, y'hear?


----------



## Steven Lacroix (Mar 20, 2012)

As a new dog owner and trainer, The retriever forum is the place for me
it is a place to unwind, to learn and its free
The retriever forum is the place on the web where I spend the most of my time
Where for bottles of syrup people make up their rhymes
The web is full of advice for new dog owners and such
but they all seem to fall short and end up in an argumentative rut
The quality of the info here is second to none
and the content of posts cannot be outdone
I learn new things daily its the place where I grow
I glean all the info from posters who know
There are certain people who I listen to more
There wealth and their knowledge is to much for me to store
I retain little tid bits and try to get better
And hope that my pup follows the advice to the letter
I thank the page admin for the chance to read these pages
and I get all this info for so little wages
So thanks to the people who make this great site flow
it is a pleasure to learn from you, your a pleasure to know


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

It all started about 10 years ago. I had just come home from a bad day of training with a local Hrc club. I was bummed about our performance. My wife, the beautiful Miss Diane, noticed that I was unusually moody. She asked what was wrong,, and I divulged my dismay. She said to me “If you don’t be careful, this dog stuff is going To make Ya crazy”

I woke up the following morning, noticing a difference in my demeanor. I seemed a bit more happy, and calm. Miss Diane introduced me to a room that was all white, and had a reading section in it (I guess some call them libraries, but that term is very unfamiliar to me) It also had a computer, and a printer. She showed me this link, a link to a place called Retriever Training Forum, aka RTF.

I asked her what *THE RETRIEVER TRAINING FORUM IS*

I began reading and indulging myself into this culture of Dog Characters.. There were many.. Some friendly,, some kind of weird,, some eccentric, and some from TEXAS!
I was able to develop certain friendships along the way. There were Vets, Mistresses, Guards, Cops, Slubs, all had Usernames for this “area” They became familiar to me, and I created bonds that really began to make me feel better about my dogdome world..

After almost a full Ten years in this place, I am getting better.. I have noticed that the computer in my room,, was just an Illusion, that my mind created from the medication the facility was giving me. It was my way though of communicating with the folks the worked here to help me adjust again to “Normal” life. I discovered t that the entities I was communicating with on the Retriever training Forum were REAL,, and that there were other Institutionalists that were with me… We were are there together becoming healthy again from the addiction and stress that dogs and training bring upon us..
Continued.......


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Like I said,, I am better now, and can physically be seated in this room or “ward” and evaluate all the others that are here with me. Most pf them are still in the state, where they have just been admitted, and just sit, Fake typing on a fake computer keyboard…
Others are Up and about, but Physically enacting the Characters they have portrayed in their drug induced world .. I would like to tell you about a few of them

There is a Vet , From Texas,, He gallops around the ward on a stick Pony, carting a trumpet under the crutch of his arm… He has a pair of six shooters on his belt. He gallops from table to table, examining what HE thinks are Dogs and cats and LIZARDS!! Its amazing what he is really examining,, but he gives advice on the “pet” and then gallops off to the next victim many times making the sound of a Horse, as he blows his trumpet.…. He seems to be a slightly edgy type,, calling some folks DUUUFUSSES,,, and many times pulling his plastic six shooters and firing point blank at them… They call Him Lovingly Dr ED!!

There is another guy, tat walks around peddling this bottle of amber colored liquid. He is dressed in really baggy pants and a Black hoodie with a straight brimmed ball cap. The ball can has the Dallas cowboy emblem on it. He peddles this liquid off to us. It’s very good. Its really addictive, and many here cant live without it.. Many of us think of him as a svengally instead of the “substance Pusher” that he really is… He gets many here


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

hooked on the stuff,, then sit around telling stories about how he can make it rain FROGS,, and how he makes Poles Smoke. He has told stories of “Nipple wrenches”, and creative uses of rope! This intrigues the Female members of the ward,, so he is VERY Popular amongst them. I actually think it is because of his bald head,, the drugged females think he is Tellie Sivallis but he really looks more like a skinny Uncle Festas..

Another member I have watched is this guy that thinks he is a lawyer!! He has this habit of walking from person to person, quizzing them on the rule book of the venue they don’t run!! He has a very peculiarly habit of when he sneezes, he makes this sound that sounds like a trumpeter swan fart! It kind of sounds like SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHH SHHHIIIIIHHHHHHH,,, Very strange!!! He dresses in a judges robe and carries a wooden Maul, as he makes his daily rounds of quizzing !!! I’m terrified of him!!!

There are folks here that do keep many things in order…. There is the head master. His name is Chris!! I think he is really Wally Cleaver,, but he denies it,, and just gives me a kiss on the forehead when I accuse him of it. Then flips me a peanut... He is the “Boy” next door.. He is so nice and sweet,, that he makes me so sick to my stomach,, that I throw up in the Texas Stick pony riding Duuufus’s cereal each morning! ( he donts knows this!)

Chris has 2 assistants! ! Miss Vicky! I call her Nurse Cratchet!! She dolls out the meds each morning.. She’s Rich! And has Horses!!!. She will sometimes take the stick pony away from Dr. Ed,, and tie it up at her desk, and feed it oats! Some days, I spend Hours and Hours on my “artwork”. She will come along and snatch it out from in front of me ,and throw it away!!!! Really pisses me off,, and when I start to snivel, she gives me more meds and a shot. I sleep for weeks after that.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

The other assistant is a woman who is vertically challenged. She dolls out the physical punishment when ya really get out of hand.. She about knee high,, and carries a stick with her.. When she enters the ward ,she slaps the stick across her hands yelling "Ya Can all go pound sand!"Shes the perfect height to give it to ya good wack right across the knees.. I tried to kick her teeth in,, but shes lightening fast ,, and can run across the ceiling upside down with her head turned round backards!! I have nightmares of her when I am doin those week long sleeps I mentioned above..

There are “guards” also. They are really a pretty decent buch a Guys and Gals. We Attendees call them “pros”. They really don’t get involved with all this stuff with us, but they are very knowledgeable about the dog subject,, and will often be seen in groups, smirking and giggling about how badly we are messed up…. They constantly try and help us get away from the Fake computor keyboard, and try to help assimilate us back into real life by letting *them* manage *our* money and finances. I know some here, that have given away the farm,, and first born to them. As long as you pay,, they treat you like royalty, unless your fake dog screws up, making them look bad,, then they make ya sell Fido to the Substance pusher for some of his amber liquid in the bottle!! I think thays are in a side business… The Pros hold seminars often,, I have never been able to stay awake!

They say I am better… I hope some of the others on the ward make the progress I have made. I doubt very much that the Stick Pony guy will ever be right!! Just last week I understand he was going round the room saying his Pony broke his 1 leg,, and asked people for a buncha money!! Seriously I hope he gets well,, but I doubt it…


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I am scheduled to be released, in a couple a days! I will be so Glad NOT to spend time here getting reamed out about by bath pics, beach pics, the picture Vicky took a me when she forced me to go with her to a Donnie and Marie look a like contest!!

And what I never want anymore of is that sickly sweet stuff that stubstance guy pushes round the ward!! NO THANKS! NOT INTERESTED I don’t want it rainin frogs on me!!! Also cause of the fact I will be moved to another facility to heal from the addiction this substance causes.. I guess at this place they push ya up and down a small flight of 13 steps till ya learn to say "No" 

Just sayin I dont want anymore a the stuff, just reaks of denile... I know,, I know....

Getting by with a little help from my friends regards :
MICHAELBAKER


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Please P.M. me with questions about "others"

I could go On and ON!!

MICHAELBAKER


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

A great dog trainer I would like to be
but far from it yet, as you may see

As I try to do the best I can
working with written knowledge and a club
The Retriever Training Forum is a great guide plan
as well as a great conversation hub.

Helping each other is what makes us strong
questioning ones logic isn't always wrong
Remember to be kind 
and many a friends you may find.

Long live the great dogs of our past
In our memories running fast.

From the young high rollers
To the small duck tollers
They all need to be trained 
Or they will stress our brains

I will end this poem which is mottled 
for a try at some gold that has been bottled.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Do you other crazy people here realise that the substance guy has ya sittin round writin poems these last few days!!!

IMEAN,,, Come ON!!! Wake up!!!

and some a them poems are a Horrible attempt at Iambic pentameter..


MICHAELBAKER


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

*The Retriever Training Forum is* not responsible for the views and opinions expressed herein; they are solely those of the individual forum members who post them. Nor do the owners, administrators, or moderators accept any legal responsibility or liability on behalf of the individual forum members, including, but not limited to MosseGooser, /Paul, Melanie Foster, Angie B, Pals, Ken Bora, 7pintail, Rainmaker, and road kill. 

By reading these posts, you agree to waive any legal remedy you might have related to the posts, especially if you visit POTUS.

Thank you, and have a nice day.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

You fill in the blank. Here lately ,this thread being a prime example of it... what do the The retriever raining forum, and store brand vanilla ice cream have in common , that Hogan Das and Ben and Jerrys ice cream flavor's tastes do/are not?

They are both too ____________.


Jamaica Me Crazy and BadAss Hooligan regards..........

john


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

john fallon said:


> You fill in the blank. Here lately ,this thread being a prime example of it... what do the The retriever raining forum, and store brand vanilla ice cream have in common , that Hogan Das and Ben and Jerrys ice cream flavor's tastes do/are not?
> 
> They are both too ____________.
> 
> ...


Oh goodness. By the time you read this, I hope you remember what you posted last night. Just letting you know what you put up there. We all have our bad evenings.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Of late the Retriever Training Forum
is...sorely lacking decorum.
From braggin on beavage ,
face diving in cleavage,
You can't ever say its borin' !


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

2tall said:


> Of late the Retriever Training Forum
> is...sorely lacking decorum.
> From braggin on beavage ,
> face diving in cleavage,
> You can't ever say its borin' !


 
Ok, now this is funny!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Argggghhh! Now I am gonna get sued for copy-write infringement on the cleavage statement!

Dang it Bora, knew this was gonna lead to trouble;-)


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

It started one evening in the pickup truck on our way back from a training/fishing trip. My son Cade was sitting in the seat beside me fighting the sleepy feeling that was slowly filling his head like maple syrup and clouding his eyes with a thick fog. In between moments of slumber a conscious thought rolled through his head “Dad, will I ever be able to run a dog?” Without much thought, “Sure Buddy” was my reply and sleep overtook my little man.

Fast forward a couple of weeks and my wife and I were sitting at the dinner table going over the monthly event schedule of bike races, softball games, and dog events and trying to figure out who would be where the next couple of weekends. I told my wife that the weekend of April 28th was the Three Rivers HRC Hunt Test and I really needed to be there if I was going to get Pink qualified for the Grand. Cade was sitting next to me doing his homework. He popped his head up and said “Can I go Dad? You promised I could run a dog!” Now this threw a whole new wrinkle into my dog game plans as Cade looked at me eagerly and my wife gave me that look of “You’d better keep your promise mister!” 

I had recently became co-owner of a little Golden Retriever name Belle and had been bringing her home with me so we could work & train together and bond as a team. The real bonding had been going on between Belle and Cade; they had become quite the partners in crime (Getting up on furniture, lying on the bed, sneaking food under the table, etc.) so naturally Cade wanted to handle Belle. 

The morning of Saturday the 28th came with Cade and I headed to the Hunt Test to run the dogs. I could tell my little man was nervous because he wasn’t saying a whole lot and it was very hard to get him to crack a smile. We arrived at the Started test site, got checked in and began our wait for his time to run. As we waited the questions started pouring out. “What if she won’t go Dad?” “What if she can’t find the bird?” “What if she won’t come back?” All good questions and the same concerns every handler has ever had when standing at the line: “Man I hope my dog goes when I say “back””, “Sure hope we pick up all the birds”, “Lord, I hope I don’t have to do the walk of shame and go out there and get him!” I started to get nervous myself. What if this didn’t go to plan? Would I ever get him out here with me again? There was a lifetime of handling advice I wanted to give him right then but only had a few minutes. All I could come up with was “Buddy, just go up there and point Belle in the right direction and she will do the rest. Have fun and no matter what, I’m proud of you.” Cade smiled seemed to relax a little, said “Thanks Dad” and off to the line they went. 

Cade and Belle went up there and smashed the test! But more importantly this boring dog game that ole Dad does became SUPER COOL that day!!! We must have re-lived those four retrieves a hundred times that day and as far as Cade was concerned he and Belle had won the National! 

As we were getting ready to head home, I remembered I had better capture the moment with a picture. I told Cade to go stand over there with Belle and I’d take his picture and we’d put it on the Retriever Training Forum. “What’s that?” Cade asked. “The Retriever Training Forum is where retriever people from all over the world come to talk about their dogs, their training, and celebrate their accomplishments”. “Sounds like a cool place” Cade said. “It is buddy, it is.”

It started as it ended with Cade and I driving home in the pick-up truck. Only this time Cade had a Started ribbon in one arm and a Golden Retriever name Belle in the other. He was fighting that long day sleepy feeling that was slowly filling his head like maple syrup and clouding his eyes with a thick fog. Just before he slipped off to a deep slumber Cade had one more question “Dad, when’s our next hunt test”. Soon buddy, very, very soon.

Cade & Belle waiting to be called to the line at the Three Rivers Started Test.








A successful day, Thank you Three Rivers!


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

The Retriever Training Forum ...

A place where people know more about training dogs than about writing poetry.

(17 words. Not a single rhyme. Try to beat that. PLEASE!!)

PS, Just waiting for Pals' entry. Bora probably already printed off the shipping label.

Jim


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Oh goodness. By the time you read this, I hope you remember what you posted last night. Just letting you know what you put up there. We all have our bad evenings.


 
yes we all do.
I will accept John's entry even though he missed a "T". He did try to type "The Retrieving Training Fourm Is". Valued RTF members like John are like the fine retrievers we all train. We must reward the "Try". Yet there are some posts in this thread that do not have the line at all. And if it is your first post in the thread, it is the one that will be put in the drawing.

I URGE YOU ALL, read the info and then double check your first post, in this thread. 

It would be a Felanie to loose, 
'cause you didn't read the rules


.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

T-Pines said:


> ... Bora probably already printed off the shipping label.
> 
> Jim


 
nope,
random draw and popular vote
no need to copy, no need to gloat.
if girls start fighting over the best cleavage.
Well that ain't what
The Retriever Training Fourm Is 


.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

*The Retriever Training Forum is*
Quite funny
And does not even
cost any money.

Thanks Chris


Love #48
and #52


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

"The Retriever Training Forum Is"

That which it was, only different..

mentioning, "Jerry and his Sweet Bride"..

For those who've been around awhile it will bring a tear, 

a laugh, a fond memory..

Those who are new to RTF will never know what they missed..


"The Retriever Training Forum Is"

That which it can be, tough when it counts..

Listen to the wise and use the search function, but...

don't be afraid to ask and don't mind the answer

It will be blunt, straight in your face, stay calm and be the Peanut.

"If you bring a new plan, you better show what it is,

Cause if you don't, your entire Pack, will know where Fred Lives!!


"The Retriever Training Forum is"

That which can't be explained, only experienced.

From Hammering a Open All age, and getting the blue ribbon,

To teaching your first dog to sit, when it's just the beginning. 

To seating a duck? Huh? Choosing a Wench? We should all start to worry!

But realizing in the end: it's all about the journey.. 


Just love your pup, your family and friends, your Biz..

RTF can only explain, "what the Retriever Training Forum is"


There you go, I'm no poet~!


----------



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

I am not on Retrieving Training forum often.
But when I am...I only drink Ken Bora's Pure Vermont Maple Syrup.

Stay thirsty, my friend.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Please dont let this stop! This is a really run thing to do. Just play the game and have some laughs! It is not like EE, where everyone wants to wait until the 11th hour to enter their dogs. This is for fun! I have laughed my butt off at some of the stuff here, and would really, really, like to see more. Come on just let it flow!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

2tall said:


> Please dont let this stop! This is a really run thing to do. Just play the game and have some laughs! It is not like EE, where everyone wants to wait until the 11th hour to enter their dogs. This is for fun! I have laughed my butt off at some of the stuff here, and would really, really, like to see more. Come on just let it flow!


I was gonna make a joke that most certainly it is my adaptation of "The Ballad of Jed Clampett" that is most amusing (#35)...but then I discovered that Earl Scruggs, the banjo player who did the song, died that very same day: It is one of my childhood memories, enjoy:


http://youtu.be/0_XAPku7SgE


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

2tall said:


> ...... Just play the game and have some laughs! It is not like EE, where everyone wants to wait until the 11th hour......


a few have told me thay are waiting until the end for fear of copy.
others have said they are still mulling over the ruff drafts they have.
just like dog training, what some do with out a thought, others think,
plan and rethink. It is all good. You guys are doing great!


.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Just remember guys and gals,,

This DUDE that resides here, and looks like Uncle Fester is gonna get Ya addicted to that wonderful elixer a his..

The more you fall into the trap, and sit around writin poems to win that stuff,,,,, the longer its a gonna be before they release Ya!!:razz:

I'mm TELLIN YA!!! I'MMM TELLIN YA!!

MICHAELBAKER


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Retriever Training Forum IS.........

For our RTF a mere limerick won’t do
Why we simply must have a series or two
Characters, Whiners, Stars all abound
All trying so hard to train that there hound
We really must have a book for the RTF crew
Or do we go free form?
Don’t mind if I do!!

Stories we shared so sad and so funny
From Seat on a duck to eating a bunny
A newbie does exclaim in his very first thread
Those 8 little words the old timers dread
“My new lab puppy—a pointing he is!!”
Honestly kid, the pups just taking a whiz

Of problems we have we daily do post
Hoping to hear from those with the most
“I have a drill for all your needs!” shouts Evan
“Called the 4 phase skipping staircase to heaven!”
“It will fix all your problems, lining so straight!”
Why thank you so much—I’ll order 8!

Our comic relief comes from Gooser, Bubba and /paul
Poking and prodding making problems seem small
Unwind your panties; for they can make you pucker
Silver labs! Really? You must be a sucker

Of late it seems, there is much bleating
Screaming all judges must be cheating
When from the back comes a thundering call
I’ve come to save you one and all!!
“Don’t anyone move—I have a list!”
Here comes Marvin with a sarcastic twist

Not to be outdone another comes a callin
Its our very own Grinch, none other than Fallon!
Known on here as the pot stirring king
Beware one and all of the poop he does fling

Lest we forget our heros of old
Great dogs of the past performing feats so bold
Deserving our respect and great stories to be read
Written for us by our late beloved Mr. Halstead

We miss Uncle Jerry’s humor and wit
He could drive home a point and laugh just a bit
Indirect pressure, my kid I will smack
Stop watching those boobies, you take that angle back
With strange and unique handles
A thing of thing of the past
We all must come clean with our names, first and last

Beware the easy fix of Internet heros
Following some advice may get you a Zero
Avoid words like: brilliant firebreathing bird picker
For reality is often a breaking bird sticker

Tread carefully around the RTF queen
She smack you upside the head, sight unseen
With her internet tiara, she does reign
Snapping and snarling, feeling no pain

Its stories bout flames throwers and beaver lust
For this old girl poems are a bust
What matters the most at the end of the day
Is we all love our dogs and the games that we play.

If you are going to hang around RTF day in and day out
You need a sense of humor and please don’t pout!! J


______________________________________________________


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Retriever Training Forum is absoultely the best . There are newbies, old timers, and our own cast of characters. I can't write worth a flip but would sure like to try that syrup. *


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

and it is as simple as that team. 
all entries containing the key line
assigned in the instructions are in the drawing.
apparently Nancy is wonderfully creative,
but does not take instruction well.....;-)
　
　
.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

everyone may edit their FIRST posts in this thread up until the close of the contest.
There are a couple nice ones that ain't legal.
　
.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadly it is true..........always have colored outside the lines. I will just stay illegal. Its more funner!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Pals said:


> Sadly it is true..........always have colored outside the lines. I will just stay illegal. Its more funner!


add a title


.


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

Chris Atkinson tries his very best to make sure the Retriever Training Forum is a descent place to hang out. A lot of forums get abusive with the freedom of speech thing, but I don't think our forefathers faught and died so folks could claim the right to be disrespectful. 

Wally
.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Elliott Labradors said:


> Chris Atkinson tries his very best to make sure the Retriever Training Forum is a descent place to hang out. A lot of forums get abusive with the freedom of speech thing, but I don't think our forefathers faught and died so folks could claim the right to be disrespectful.
> 
> Wally
> .


I doubt the guys involved with the tea party were all that respectful of the British....you?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

*Retriever Training Forum Is*

A gathering place for trainers old and new,
Some willing to learn, some stuck at Phase 2.
Where some are toasted, 
And others get roasted.

The loved ones lost and mourned, we’ve all been there,
No one can say RTFers don’t care. 
Passions extreme sometimes for just a game,
But where else can you get so many ideas for a name?

Be ready with your resume before hitting submit,
And get the shields up before the fan it does hit.
Answering questions can be a thankless task,
But no one learns if they’re afraid to ask.

The cast of characters is better than a play,
Once you get hooked, it’s hard to miss a day.
Noobs sometimes take offense and grumble,
But they are welcomed if they’re humble.

Old timers just want respect as part of their due,
Underneath, most remember when they were new too.
But youngsters sometimes need a correction,
Whether direct or indirect pressure is the question.

Thick skin is a must if you’re going to train,
Stinky birds, bugs, heat, cold and rain.
Not to mention failing a test,
And realizing you and your dog really aren’t the best.

That day anyway, just more work to do,
If you want that ribbon, orange or blue.
But don’t blame the club or judges, 
Monday morning, beware the grudges!

Discussions get lively, some topics are hot.
Black is better than yellow is better than chocolate.
Brit vs American vs field vs show.
Fluffies wear bandanas and in the water will not go.

Foolhardy and brave to take on a Peake,
Their odor alone makes brave souls weak. 
Don’t even get started on the bully breed,
The outcry will make your ears bleed.

Why should I force fetch when my dog already picks things up?
Start training right away! No, let him be a pup!
Mine’s 11 weeks old and knows every command,
But he doesn’t want to fetch now, I don’t understand?

What program, oh the great divide, Evan or Lardy? 
Throw in Milner and Wildrose and bring popcorn to the party.
For puppies, what’s best? 
Do you field trial or hunt test?

What food, what supplements, what stud, what bitch?
One thing agreed, breeding dogs won’t make you rich. 
What clearances, what pedigree?
Purebred dogs now take a PhD. 

You can train without an e-collar and wear tennis shoes,
You can spend a small fortune chasing the blues, 
You can train your own dog or use a pro
But on RTF, you must always have rope!


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

*R*ope
*E*nd of rope
*T*ie rope on pup
*R*eel in pup with rope
*I* never train a pup without a rope
*E*veryone should use a rope
*V*ery often not having rope on pup will end in a disaster 
*E*ven a short rope is better then no rope
*R*eal men use rope

*T*ry to always be ready to correct with rope
*R*over should learn to respect the rope
*A*lways keep your feet clear of the rope
*I*n some cases you may need to get help with the rope
*N*ever disrespect the power of the rope 
*I*n some cases feel free to invent new ways to use the rope
*N*obody should feel intimidated by the rope
*G*oing rope less is hopeless 

*F*rom the bottom of my heart please use the rope
*O*ften people fear the rope, just pick it up and feel it, get to know it
*R*eally it is just a simple clip and rope is on
*U*nfortunately most like to skip the rope
*M*any times I have ended with a knot in my rope 

*I*f the rope was coated in maple syrup it would be a sweet rope
*S*o what have we learned from all the threads, *GET A ROPE*


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

WOW Scott, WOW!!!
Now That is cool. And I did not see it at first. 
Just Fricken COOL



.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

classact2731 said:


> *R*ope
> *E*nd of rope
> *T*ie rope on pup
> *R*eel in pup with rope
> ...


Got my vote! Good job Scott. Very well thought out, nicely stated, and most importantly rope/check cord is crucial to training!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

7pntail said:


> Got my vote! Good job Scott.


do not get the masses started. we will vote on a yet to be started thread after the close and lock of this one


.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> do not get the masses started. we will vote on a yet to be started thread after the close and lock of this one
> 
> 
> .


Sorry ken. But, I think Scott can safely put a waffle iron on lay-a- way.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

He He He 
this has turned into such a fun thread. reading it all top to bottom again just now has made me remember Mrs. Folly 7th-8th grade creating writing / social studies. And made me flash back to the dozens of times standing in front of her desk saying "but . . but . . but . " as she would tell me it was great, but not what she asked for. Just too funny, thank you all for that flash back. I had never seen it from Mrs. Folly's side before.
　
.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> ... Any finger to keyboard effort including the sentence *"The Retriever Training Forum is*" will be in the drawing....
> .


 

from the original post team


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

The Retriever Training Forum is where I hope to win some syrup.

(The first rule of marketable writing is "Edit, edit and then edit some more." Haven't, however, read the entire thread, and if I've inadvertently plagiarized a previous work, my apologies to that brilliant author.)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*The Retriever Training Forum is a community
where everyone tries to show their ambiguity. 
We've covered everything from swishy to green jello,
We've probably even covered whether you should let it mello!

We've discussed sitting on a duck,
Even talked about lots of trucks.
There's been puka shells, 
as well as wedding bells!

A lot of folks come here to see 
what the results on the weekend may be.
Some come here for advice
although some don't make it back twice!

We all come here most every day
Because of this addiction we play.
The last thing I will say 
is Ken thanks for letting us play!!!

Love that Maple Syrup Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## yoda4x4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Retriever Training Forum is… 

A place a dog lover can come for training studies
Where some are bitches and others are buddies
You might walk away with some useful tips
When some users aren't kicking you 'tween your hips


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Roses are Red, Violets are Blue, RTF is for lovers, yes Fallon even you too.....


/Paul


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Roses are Red, 
Violets are Blue,
The Retriever Training Forum is for those that run their dogs in events,
And for posers that just talk about running too.

Roses are Red,
Violets are Blue,
Michael Baker on The Retriever Training Forum sounds like a nice guy
But I want the Gooser back too.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Roses are red and labs are never silver or blue. 
Beavers are hairy and dogs seat on ducks too. 
I like maple syrup but forget to send money, 
Bora say's sorry, "no free milk and honey". 
Labs don't point but, some say they do.
I think it is silly and most others do too.

Maybe I'll win syrup, maybe I don't, 
Hard to work in Bubba so, "Regards", I won't. 

I like RTF because of silly stuff like this, and all the squabbling on this internet abyss.


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

My dog run had sat empty
For almost a year
I'd had trouble even looking at it
Without shedding a tear

See it used to house a dawg
A yellow lab, a boy
Who made our hunting adventures
My ultimate joy

He came to me from Oregon
On a jet he was flown
Through Atlanta, then Omaha
To his new home

But his flights were delayed
In that crate he sat
For 12 long hours
And he had to crap!

At the airport, baggage claim
I expected him there
He was nowhere to be found
But wait, what's that I hear?

A puppy! Screaming!
At the top of his lungs
At the cargo desk a surly agent
Who didn't like pup's song

I got that pup out of there
So he could go poop
Right on the airport sidewalk
And piddle too, a huge pile of goop

That was our beginning
My new pup and me
With dreams to hunt pheasants
How we do, we will see

His name was Chase
He was a bit of a fire breather
And inside the house
He was an absolute heathen

This dog was different
From the ones I'd had before
A real retrieving machine
He always wanted more

I was in over my head
So off to the trainer we go
This guy had the goods
He was definitely in the know

So we learned our lessons
New knowledge we did get
Force fetch and e-collar
And sit means freakin sit!

In the pheasant field Chase excelled
That dog could quarter ground
In his quest to flush roosters
Every one that he found

That dawg didn't know quit
No matter the cover
He busted through it all
There were birds in there, brother!

Our time in the field
Made a ton of memories
Sometimes just Chase and I
Sometimes with our huntin' buddies

We actually got spoiled
We took crazy, long shots
Cuz' if a cripple hit the ground,
Well, just another bird that Chase got

As he got older
He could come in the house
He liked laying by the fire
Quiet as a mouse

Still, the day it was over
Took me by surprise
I know he was 12 and all,
But he was so full of life

A tumor it was
Deep inside, full of blood
Then something tore
And started a flood

It was over in minutes
His head laid in my lap
We said our good byes quickly
And then...Chase passed

NO! I cried out
It can't be your time
We're booked to hunt pheasants
You still have birds to find

I cried like a baby
I couldn't be consoled
But Chase had gone to Pheasant Heaven
Where he'll never be old.

So the kennel had been empty
For almost a year
That crisp December night
I sat on the deck with a beer

I had returned from South Dakota
Our annnual hunting trip
Without Chase this time
And I was upset

We had dropped plenty of roosters
But man, what heavy cover
We only found half of them
Why shoot? Why even bother?

As I looked at the empy kennel
I knew the solution
It was finally time for a new dawg
To make his (or her) contribution

This dawg would not replace Chase
No, we'd be a new team
We'd train hard, log hours
To fulfill new dreams

So I started the search
First, Chase's breeder
Then I found this web site
And became an avid reader

This site had dog people!
Field trialers and hunt testers
People with hunting dawgs
A real cast of characters

Through the forums I read
Absorbing it all
New techniques were available
This was gonna be a ball!

The classified section
Had overwhelming litters of pups
So I researched studs and bitches
And I called breeders up

Finally I called this one breeder
Grady x Kona
Outstanding parents
And he's in Oklahoma!

So there's a new dawg in the kennel
My new pride and joy
A black one, named Koda
And yeah, he's a boy

So I'm really really glad
That night I called Rich up
You see, The Retriever Training Forum is
Where I found my new pup!


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

The Retriever Training Forum "IS"

NO Further explanation needed....


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

Bud said:


> The Retriever Training Forum "IS"
> 
> NO Further explanation needed....


Kinda a Zen thing, eh?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

The Retriever Trainin Forum is....

The place where you can read post #84 and know exactly how he felt because you've been there, too.

The Retriever Training Forum is....

The place that you go when you have heard a rumor and want to see who else has heard the same things.

The Retriever Training Forum is....

The place that, over time, you develop friendships even though you've never met because you get to know how someone thinks.

Thank you, Chris for keeping The Retriever Training Forum a good place to hang out!


----------



## bbransta (Jan 19, 2012)

Once upon a time, in a land far, far away, there lived a beautiful Princess and her three Retrievers, Blackie, Goldie and Brownie. The Princess was not only beautiful, she was kind and good, but she was not a great dog trainer. Blackie wouldn't stop on a whistle, Goldie had trouble with walk-ups and Brownie would only retrieve a duck which fell at his feet. Princess was very sad.

One day as she was cleaning the food dishes, she gazed deep into the stainless steel and saw a wonderful place reflected there. There were people--men/women, young/old, northerners/southerns, rich/less rich--all kinds of people. There were dogs--Labradors, Goldens, Chessies, Tollers, Boykins--even a pit bull. The people and dogs were running field trials and hunt tests and were hunting ducks and pheasants together. Everyone looked like they knew what they were doing and were having fun doing it. There was a lot of laughter, a lot of beer and a lot of good times.

"Oh," said the Princess. "What is this place? I wish I could go there" and turning around she saw an old battered pickup truck stop at her castle door and a grizzled old man emerged. He was short and bald with boots as mud-caked as his truck which had an ancient airline crate roped down in the back. "Who are you?" asked Princess.

"I am The Old Dog Trainer," the old man answered, "here to grant you three wishes." Pulling a bottle out of his pocket, he offered it to her, saying "Drink of the Magical Maple Elixir and look deep into the magic dish. What do you see?"

The Princess drank the elixir and gazed into the dish. "I see Blackie, he's stopping when I blow the whistle, he's taking my casts, I hear the callbacks for the 10th series of the National and Blackie's number is there."

"Take another drink", said The Old Dog Trainer. "What do you see now?" "I see Goldie, she's at my side--oh no, we have to do a walk-up under the new rules! Wait, we're walking, there goes the bird, Goldie sits immediately and doesn't move till I send her. She's qualified for the Master National!"

"Drink once more, what do you see now?" "I see ducks coming in, I'm taking a shot . . . it's fallen on the other side of the marsh. Guess that one's lost. Wait, there goes Brownie, he's breaking ice, he's running down the cripple, he's got the bird. Good dog!"

The Princess was very excited at the visions she'd seen. "Where is this place?" she asked. "Can I go there?"

Said The Old Dog Trainer, "This place is called RTF-land and you can go there if you can answer these three questions. 'Are you willing to work hard?' "Are you willing to listen to those who know more than you do and offer you assistance?' 'Are you willing to be civil and respectful to other inhabitants of RFT-land?' "

"Yes," cried the Princess. "Yes, yes, yes!" She was so excited she threw her arms around his neck and kissed his grizzled cheek. Instantly The Old Dog Trainer was gone and his his place stoof The Young Dog Trainer. He was tall with thick brown hair, twinkling blue eyes and abs like Arnold in his prime. He held out his hand to Princess and as they turned, she saw that the battered pick-up was gone too, replaced by a shiny new dog truck, gleaming with six dog boxes and compartments for everything, including The Magical Maple Elixir on tap. So they loaded up Blackie, Goldie and Browning, climbed into the leather-seated cab and drove off into the sunset.

And they are living there happily ever after to this very day because, of course, Retriever Training Forum is a fairy tale. Or is it?
______________
Barb Branstad


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Can somebody send me an Old Dog Trainer....?;-)


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

There is a family named Bora
that makes a product from flora. 
a blend so sweet 
on pancakes a treat,
Where else but Retriever Training forum is it possible to meet?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

" The *Retriever Training Forum is*" a pleasure some days;
A place for tears on others.

But " The *Retriever Training Forum is"* the place to come
for help, advice, friendship and fun.

_Disclaimer: I am neither an artist nor a writer as is very evident. Just didn't want to not support Ken in this endeavor!  _


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Vicky I think you are missing a word.


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

mitty said:


> Vicky I think you are missing a word.


No, I think she's missing the word....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The Retriever Training Forum is "a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma."


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

The Retriever Training Forum is.
It is Not. Is so. Is not. Whos program says it is?
Did you Force it to be? Do you use an Ecollar on your forums?
Did you get a breeders guarantee with your membership?
What does RTF stand for? How many forums have you read?
Do you even know what "is" is?


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Here goes...

The Retriever Training Forum is a collection of wealth for those in need to see and it is free.
The Retriever Training Forum shares a common belief to help fellow dog people in their grief.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

FinnLandR said:


> No, I think she's missing the word....


Maybe we should report her post to the mods. :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Just for you, Ken.


Listen my members and you'll hear spun
the story of RTF and Chris Atkinson.
On the fourth of July, back in 2007, 
Because Chris ran a purge and sent everything else to Heaven
From poster "Hidden Valley" to all the way up to "mitty"
The conversions were clear and sometimes quite snitty.

One said to board, "British labs are much better"
Another would add, "dog foods should be wetter."
And through all of the disputes the mods stood tall
And refrained from the battle cry, "Let's just ban them all."

There in back the admin just smiled
and knew his wordsmithing would be the right style.
But quickly he realize what other poets had learned, 
There's no word that rhymes with syrup.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Steve Dannaway said:


> Just for you, Ken.
> 
> 
> Listen my members and you'll hear spun
> ...


Stirrup comes to mind.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Stirrup comes to mind.


the final line was originally 

"There's no word that rhymes with *syrup *(except for stirrup)"

but the pacing was wrong.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Steve Dannaway said:


> the final line was originally
> 
> "There's no word that rhymes with *syrup *(except for stirrup)"
> 
> but the pacing was wrong.


How about:

"Except for stirrup, no other word rhymes with syrup"


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> How about:
> 
> "Except for stirrup, no other word rhymes with syrup"



Unless you hail from Europe


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

7pntail said:


> Unless you hail from Europe


Or I guess you could use "get a rope" but that's stretching it.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> No, I think she's missing the word....





mitty said:


> Vicky I think you are missing a word.





mitty said:


> Maybe we should report her post to the mods. :razz::razz::razz:


Ok, ok....I *"fixed"* it! No need to hit the Report Post icon!! LOL

(Thanks for pointing out the omission!!!)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The contest has closed....per Mr. Bora's request, I have locked this thread.


----------

